# Andromed Labs Testosterone sale.



## Trust (Sep 24, 2012)

Andromed Labs have a great sale this week for people looking to get their hands on some test:

This is their weekly sale:

-Double your Testosterone. Whatever test you buy, they will give you double!!!

-Liquid cialis/viagra blend


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 25, 2012)

Damn wish they had this last wk... errr


----------



## djkneegrow (Sep 25, 2012)

Just curious but is this only for Canadian residents or can anyone else get it too, like USA or anything?


----------



## St0ked (Sep 26, 2012)

djkneegrow said:


> Just curious but is this only for Canadian residents or can anyone else get it too, like USA or anything?



Im in the states and they had no problem taking my money


----------



## St0ked (Sep 26, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Damn wish they had this last wk... errr



Yeah I know right. Bought a shitload of test last week and then this..... fml.... oh well. I'm happy with them. I haven't seen a bad review about them from anybody. I'm expecting great things!


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice deal...


----------



## Trust (Oct 7, 2012)

Another great sale this week guys!


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 13, 2012)

This sale still going on.. for how long.. how long will take to get it in states to Ohio.. thx.


----------



## Trust (Dec 20, 2012)

Testosterone sale again, going on this week !


----------

